# Flame Box Elder



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

This post is just to make y'all jealous. These are 2 pieces I recently bought of Ebay. I am excited about them coming in. Never have I seen any wood like this. Most of the Box Elder I have found before was more pink. These are destined to be jewelry box lids. I'd enjoy your comments about what else I could make from these, I want to stretch them across projects as far as they will go.

This wood is coming from a saw mill in Macon, GA and with their current weather I am sure they will be delayed. That's OK as it gives me more time to design projects for this wood.

How does God make a tree and a beetle, fuse them together to make something this beautiful? And it is not some exotic wood from way off in some country you never heard of. This is nearly "back door" lumber and there is lots of it.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Where does the beetle come into it? I don't see ambrosia marks, are there some not quite clear in the photo?


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I was told that theory has it that this damage (if you can consider it damage) is caused by the Box Elder Beetle (Boisea trivittata), a member of the Stinkbug Family, who introduces a fungus (Fusarium negundi) into the tree that spreads and causes part of the tree to take that red coloring. I think this Beetle is related to the Ambrosia Beetle, maybe a second cousin.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

When this wood comes in along with some Beetle Kill Pine from a mill in Montana, I will just lock myself in the shop and not come out until Spring. I am so looking forward to using both these woods. These will make this years Christmas presents….. and I owe an Auction Item to the upcoming Sheriff's re-election BBQ in March. Last year I donated a very old and gnarly Bonsai Tree that fetched a cool $250. This Sheriff has been a good friend for 30+ years, is an excellent lawman and I always help his campaign where ever I can.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

There are some scientific studies that the traditional attribution of the red color to the fungus is wrong. In ambrosia maple, the fungus is definitely introduced by the beetle. But the red color in box elder appears to be a natural response to wounding or other forms of distress, there were experiments done that inoculated against the fungus, but the trees still produced the red - although they apparently did not produce it in the same intensity.

Anyway, gorgeous pattern, I was just curious because I didn't see any obvious signs of the beetle.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

It'll eventually fade to a dull amber, so enjoy it now.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Probably as many theories about this coloring as there are trees. Looks like nobody knows for sure. Whatever it is I really like it.
Clint, you busted my dream. Can any kind of finish preserve the color bette?


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

The studies taken as a whole seem to suggest that the color is a natural response, but the fungus really increases the intensity.

FWW had an article on box elder, must have been 10 years ago now. It fades with exposure to light, in particular UV. If you are planning on using it as an exterior lid, it will fade, but a UV-protecting varnish will slow it down.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Have one of those growing in my yard. I am thinking there will be some beautiful wood in it, just based on what I have seen in the branches. but I hate to lose the tree yet. Just a few more years- aw shucks, we will move by then, I suppose.

Yes, I suspect the red would fade quickly.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Danpaddles, I'd be damned if I moved and didn't take that tree with me.

Arminius, What do you suggest as the best UV protecting varnish? If it never went outside and got any real UV rays, would it still fade?


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Marine (Spar) varnish can keep natural finish wood boats looking good for a while; so I think it might be the best. BE PREPARED for sticker shock though!

The stuff I bought at Rockler was $31+ per QUART!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I was thinking that Spar Varnish might work and yep, I know about the sticker price. I'll have to save my lunch money and look through the cushions in the sofa.

I've got some Blue Pine (Beetle Kill Pine) coming from Montana. Should I worry about the blue color as well?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

You have a large enough safe deposit box to hide that in ? )


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

If it isn't big enough I'll make a bigger one.


----------



## CoachSchroeder (Jan 3, 2014)

the box elder bugs are a pain in the ass.
But that color.
Man oh man. Beautiful.

I have a distant relative who, like some on here, is an artist who uses wood. The 1st time I ever heard of box elder being useful was from him. He does a lot of bowls & boxes. He is waaaay to old school to be on a forum like this but I will ask him about preserving color in box elder and see if he has any secrets since there was a similar discussion a few days ago after someone posted a box elder bench.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't you know that stuff is highly toxic? Lucky for you I'm a trained in proper disposal techniques. I'll PM you my address and you can send it to me before you suffer any further exposure.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I think a true marine varnish would improve lifetime, but I am not sure I would bother with a premium one (Epifanes for example). The fact that is fades so quickly in interior applications really suggests it is quite UV-sensitive, and no clear finish is ever going to screen out that much UV. You might end up spending significantly more for a tiny difference in extending the lifetime of the coloration.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you Guys, appreciate the info. And CharlieM, that sound like something Al Gore would write. Don't hold your water waiting on my package.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have found one box elder tree at the perfect time. They usually are white with very little color or rotten in the middle. But when you find the one, it's definitely worth the search. Great find.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

I lost a good sized limb off a tree last fall. Not as red as OldWranglers but still red, turned a small bowl it is still in the bag with shavings drying cant wait to get to the rest of it


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't know about saving the color in your box elder but Spar urethanes DO NOT keep hedge and mulberry from turning brown (in the house, never in direct sun).


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I emailed this problem of fading to the Minwax Corp. Their answer suggested that both of their Spar Urethanes were the best clear finishes to protect the wood from UV rays. I like and use a lot of Minwax products and figure they must know more about this than I do. Other than the Spar Urethane being expensive, it might actually be the thing to use. I'm gonna get a can and set up some fade tests on different woods. This Texas sun will just about fade anything. I'll try several different woods and I'll report back in a month or so, what happens. Watch for it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

MinWax is the Spar I referred to above. I use a lot of it but it has not stopped hedge or mulberry from turning brown. You may have different results with the box elder. Good luck.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be curious to see your results - I was thinking of the Helmsman as the reasonably-priced one to experiment with. Don't think it is going to make much difference in the Texas sun though, that is just a lot of UV to expose it too. But for interior use, who knows?


----------



## knifemaster (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello,I have been making knife handles with this wood for years ,The color is still very intense ,The same as the day I made them.I just used a acrylic enamel clear for 3$ a can works perfect,If you would like to see some pictures let me know…..


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Knifemaster, I'd like to see your pictures. Email me at [email protected] Look at my last project and see what you think of this latest knife and sheath. What brand of acrylic enamel do you use. Rubbermaid has one called Clear Coat that I like real well but take a long time to cure.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy Smokes! That is really beautiful lumber! I usually use bandsawn veneer for marquetry, so I would save some of it for marquetry projects.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's some more I've gotten and now I can't find this guys email or name. He is in north Texas and the wood is cheap. Check on Ebay for some. pretty stuff.


----------



## knifemaster (Oct 25, 2014)

Well I sent the pictures to your email address,But It came back as an undeliverable to that address….


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Monte Pittman has recently had the same problem but some of his come in OK. I don't know what might be wrong. Please try again…[email protected]


----------

